# New owner w/questions



## krankerd (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey all,

I just purchased a '86 D21 king cab 4x4 and I have a few questions. This is the 4th truck and 1st 4x4 I've owned.

1. How much interchangeability with other models exist? (ex. I need seats, will Pathfinder or others fit?)

2. I need the splash guards that hang between the engine bay and wheels, are they dealer only items? Can't find them elsewhere online.

3. The door jam sticker and original window sticker spec. tires are 215/75-15, it currently wears 235/75-15. All online tire retailers say the 235/75 are the stock size. What's the correct stock size?

4. I realize this trucks limitations as a highway animal, however, that's exactly the kind of driving I'm having to ask of it. What can I do to make it more highway friendly short of changing internal gearing?

Any and all comments, ideas, etc. is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

1. I don't know about the seats. I assume you need bucket seats. Given the similarities between the pathy and the D21, I'd put money on the seats fitting.

2. Dealer only, or junkyard. That reminds me, I've been meaning to replace mine for a 6 years now.

3. I'd go with the tire size on the doorjamb. Nissan knows best. And since you're running wider tires that still have a 75% aspect ratio, you are also running taller tires. So your truck is geared taller than stock thanks to your tires. Could this be related to your complaint about highway driving?

4. Can you go into more detail here? Do you want to gear up or down? Is it just the gearing that's a problem?

Fred


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

2. Find a place that sells industrial belting. I got a sheet of material similar in thickness and composition to the original and made my own. Cost $10 - $12 and I have pleanty of material for several. Of course you need the pieces of your old splash guard for a pattern.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

HBs and Pathfinders are pretty much the same up to 97 on the HB and 95 on the pathys, the dash change in 92 (I think)


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

I replaced my splash guards last year. I got them from a Nissan dealer. Part # is 999J2-86000 for a set of all 4. I just got the front 2 and think I paid $18 each.

I'm not sure about '86, but stock tires on the '95 are 235/75R-15 and 31x10.5R-15


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

1. Pathfinder seats bolt right in from what I hear. No mods at all.

2. I made my own set from a pair of $5 rubber mud flaps and some self-tapping screws. Works great, looks fine.

3&4. I thought only the 2WD's got 215's. I guess I was wrong, heh. If the sticker says 215's, I bet that's what it came with originally. You can go back to that tire size to get a little bit more mileage and power out of it without re-gearing anything. 235's should just be a little wider(no taller), but I bet it will help (reduced tire weight can help in mileage). Run them at just under max pressure for best mileage as well. Bonus: 215's are cheap!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There were three available tire sizes for the 86.5 D21 4X4's:

P215/75R15
P235/75R15
31X10.5X15

The 215's were generally found on E and XE models with painted steel wheels. The 235's were found on chrome wheels. The 31's were found on the SE alloy wheels....assuming my memory is correct.

Recommended tire pressure for all sizes is 26 PSI (COLD). This per technical service bulletin #TS86-125.


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Just about all the Pathfinder parts are a direct replacement, splash gaurds are a dealer only item, and the door jam sticker is right about the tire size


----------



## marc780 (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe the only thing you can do to minimize highway noise is choose the least aggresive tread pattern. We have all heard the highway pickups howling past at ear level on their off road pattern tires, find the one that makes the least noise. 
I would not wait til it is time to buy tires to find out wihich ones are best either, find out before you need to go tire shopping. A tire salesman will tell you anything whether he knows the answer or not so i think i'd make a different thread and see what other people here thing. 

I have a 1988 2wd D21 and so i am not any authority for your question, as i just use car tires, the cheapest ones, and i have never had a problem with tire noise. I practically never drive this truck fully loaded though, usually it is empty... If you drive loaded you obviously have to choose load rating and a real truck tire, over noise, even if it howls.


----------

